# Gays offered help to be straight



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

I just have to post this what a load of 

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20090326/tuk-gays-offered-help-to-be-straight-6323e80.html


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

OMG - this is utter rubbish. 

This just perpetuates prejudice. I can't believe that so called 'health professionals' can condone things like this!!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

its made me chuckle next they'll be advertising a "straight pill"


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Ha ha, I'm stalking you Em!  Surely this is an early april fool?!?

P x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Well its a bit early for an April Fool.

Personally I think they would be better focusing their research on how to get straight men to dress better.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

i dont get why they waste money on this kind of research surely they would be better off trying to find the cure for cancer!! who cares if i wanna be a raving ****


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Tony Reid said:


> Well its a bit early for an April Fool.
> 
> Personally I think they would be better focusing their research on how to get straight men to dress better.


     Is that why your avatar is always prancing around in his underpants?!

Seriously though, couldn't believe it when I first saw this story I did actually have to check it wasn't April 1st when I read it! I second Sallywags, how could any professional allow themselves to pander to this sort of old-fashioned "oh you can just snap out of it" kind of prejudice? Incredible!

xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

is this a joke    are they that stupid   people are born with it,you cant change it if its in people to be gay   whats this world coming too


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

I wish someone had invented a pill to stop me fancying muscular French men then I wouldn't have ended up living in France and having to keep crossing the blasted channel for tx!


----------

